# tea tree oil????



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

i read some one on another thread was using tea tree oil in the bathing water to keep lice and other paristitse off thier birds.i cann't find the same thread so i figure i would post a new one and get the low down on the maricle oil.were do i get it?how much should i use? and how much should/can i buy?what else is it good for?is there a direct way for treatment?what happens if they drink it?and what else can it be used for?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I use tea tree oil half strength for topical applications on pox lesions to dry them up. It has a strong odor and bite, so be careful not to use around the eyes or beak, or anywhere near cuts.

I'm not sure about using it in bathing pools, I hope someone will come along and share that. I have used bath salts, and apple cider vinegar in the baths, it leaves them squeaky clean.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

.............http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=301680&postcount=17


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

the bird man said:


> i read some one on another thread was using tea tree oil in the bathing water to keep lice and other paristitse off thier birds.i cann't find the same thread so i figure i would post a new one and get the low down on the maricle oil.were do i get it?how much should i use? and how much should/can i buy?what else is it good for?is there a direct way for treatment?what happens if they drink it?and what else can it be used for?


That was under my thread "bloody swollen eyelids", and it turned out to be tiny little flying bugs called "no-seeums" (mingies")
I checked into tea tree oil and although some people use it, I don't dare to. If not used properly it is very toxic and I don't want to take the chance.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

With Treesa's advice about not using it around the eyes or beak, you'd best not put it in bath water just in case. They will swirl it with their beaks, and they will get water all over their faces. 

Pigeon bath salts can probably be obtained from one of the supply houses like Foys or Siegels, made by the Australian Pigeon Co. They are pleasant for the birds to soak in.

We have very occasionally seen lice or mites on new rescues but, aside from one bird who had ear mites on one occasion, we have had no problem with external parasites in the aviary, though they generally just get good old plain water in the bath. I think our use of tobacco stems as nesting material has been a big help in discouraging bugs in the nest boxes.

John


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

is tea tree oil bad if it's diluted? the lady at the health food store said she uses it on her pet by puting it in a spay bottle with one or two drops


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Do you actually have a mite problem with any of your birds at present? If so, it really would be best to go for a treatment aimed at pigeons rather than an 'exotic' oil. 

This stuff is one of a wide range of 'essential oils' and these are extremely likely to be toxic to pigeons if ingested, and there is every chance of them doing so if it is sprayed on them even in diluted form. 

If you have a bug problem, get something designed to kill bugs on pigeons *safely*!

John


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

well the reason i ask is because all of the birds that i rescued have mites' i sprayed them down once when i got them and now three of them still have mites.i used some poultry spray that is okay to use on all birds.so i went ahead and sprayed the three down again and if it doesn't work i'm looking for effective alternitives


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I believe some fanciers use a dip (keeping the poor pigeon's head well out of it, of course  ). I'd think one of the guys on here would know something about it. 

We just use Johnson's anti-insect spray or powder for pigeons (maybe only available in the UK), and this contains Pyrethrum which is a natural pesticide.

We also use Moxidectin, which is actually for internal parasites (various worms) in pigeons but also kills any blood sucking mites.

John


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Get some Permectrin II. Mix up about 3 gallons in a bucket and dump the birds in it up to their neck. It's killl everything and it's MADE for this purpose. A small bottle will last forever.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks for posting, Renee. For the life of me I could not recall what the stuff is 

John


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

John_D said:


> Thanks for posting, Renee. For the life of me I could not recall what the stuff is
> 
> John


I just dipped my birds last month. I've always sprayed them and although srpaying works, it almost takes two people to do it....especially with some that are wiggle worms............. However, I found, that without exception, every single bird seemed to actually like being dipped. The ones that don't like to be handled much, calmed right down when I put them in the water. So, we'll now dip instead of spray. They like it, I like it and it's no more trouble.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I use tea tree oil because my aviary is all wire, plenty of ventilation. It's FDA approved for use on birds, as long as you aren't heating or burning it in an enclosed space (like incense in a dark goth kid's room). Then it's dangerous. But since I'm not a pre-teen goth kid with an incense burner and quilts over my windows (anymore) I think I'm safe. 2 drops in the bath water does it for me. But if you are worried, use Neem instead. Same effects with none of the toxic warnings. I just happen to have bought tea tree and I still have some, so I don't want to waste it, and I use sparingly. 
Look closely at any item that says it cures mites or kills mosquitoes. Toxors like boxors. If it says it kills anything, I always say, it might as well say it can kill YOU as well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> I just dipped my birds last month. I've always sprayed them and although srpaying works, it almost takes two people to do it....especially with some that are wiggle worms............. However, I found, that without exception, every single bird seemed to actually like being dipped. The ones that don't like to be handled much, calmed right down when I put them in the water. So, we'll now dip instead of spray. They like it, I like it and it's no more trouble.


Thanks Renee, I have used the spray, but I find it difficult to do alone. The dip would be easier, and I would think more thorough. I'll pick some up.


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

what execatly is "neem"?


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

I looked for tea tree oil but couldn't find any. I know I can get Melafix at any aquarium fish store, it's a popular medicine which containers melaleuca. Can I use that instead? 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melaleuca


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

the bird man said:


> what execatly is "neem"?



Neem Oil is a broad spectrum pesticide, nematicide, fungicide and miticide. Its cost 
effective application make it organic pesticide of choice. Apart from its agricultural 
use Neem oil is also known for it's excellent therapeutic properties. It is used in human 
as well Veterinary medicines
Neem Oil is reported to be very effective in controlling over 600 types of pest


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I will have to check out that neem oil.
Tea tree is strong, I add some to my lotion and If by accident get any close to my eyes it burns. I probably would not risk it on the birds.
I would give my dogs the Brewers yeast and garlic tabs and put tea tree oil on their collars. I have never ever had any tick or flea problems with my dogs. 
I did try the tea tree when I went to Michigan and it did not work so I don't know.
I was doing an Internet search on it and it is not for internal use so adding it to bath water for the birds


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been planning to switch to Neem after I buy some this week.
And there are lots of things in the US that aren't cleared for internal use. One of which is a natural sweetener that is popular all over the rest of the world, Stevia. And lots of things that ARE cleared for internal use, including an oil that is proven unhealthy and not allowed to be used in Europe...Canola oil.

I don't put too much stock in what the U.S. tells me I can eat. I have to trust my own research, and my own reactions to substances, and the reactions of my birds.


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

where can i can neem?what is the application proccess?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

the bird man said:


> where can i can neem?what is the application proccess?


You can purchase it at any health food store. I use a drop per bird, down the throat for specific dosing.


A drop is the dose.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

You can also mix Diatomaceous earth with their feed and that will take care of any internal or external parasites. I know a pigeon fancier who has used it for years, both for his birds and his dogs and they never have problems. I have started using it and the birds don't even seem to be bothered by gnats anymore.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your birds are nice, and the babies are adorable.


----------

